# Kaufen in einem UK-Shop



## Mik38 (14 April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe letztes Jahr bei einem anderen UK Shop ein CANON EF 70-200 2.8 IS USM bestellt. Die Abwicklung war ähnlich zäh, das Ding war dann aber nach 10 Tagen da. Euro 300 billiger als in Deutschland. Das ist schon ein Wort.

Zur Garantiesituation lässt sich folgendes sagen:

- Canon akzeptiert diese Geräte anstandslos. Man muss die Seriennummer jedoch vorher auf der Canon-Supportseite registrieren.
- Mein 70-200 hatte innerhalb von 3 Monaten im Inneren ein loses Teil. Das wurde anstandslos repariert ... mit UK-Rechnung.

Eine Einschränkung gibt es jedoch schon:

Die Sendungen aus UK kommen Umsatzsteuerfrei und sind deshalb so billig. Würde man jetzt ein defektes Gerät ins EU-Ausland zum reparieren schicken, dann muss man bei der Wiedereinfuhr die Umsatzsteuer nachzahlen. Nachvollziehen kann ich das nicht ... ist halt so. Allerdings schicke ich CANON nach Willich ... sonst nirgendwo hin.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (14 April 2014)

Hm ...

gespart ist da eigentlich nichts. Du kannst die Rechnung nicht bei der Vorsteuer geltend machen. Bei Preisvergleichen muß man in den letzten Jahren höllisch aufpassen, da Netto = Brutto und nicht Netto = Brutto/1,19. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## bernhard (14 April 2014)

Wer in einem Shop ohne nachvollziehbarem Impressum einkauft, kann Geld sparen oder Erfahrungen sammeln. Wie man will.

Viele kaufen in Webshops Viagra und glauben fest daran. Man lernt immer dazu, so oder so.


----------



## Mik38 (14 April 2014)

Wenn du privat kauftst sparst du schon Kohle. 300 Euro ... da komm ich schon ans Nachdenken. Wegen einem 50er tu ich mir das nicht mehr an.


----------



## bernhard (14 April 2014)

Wer nachdenkt, kauft nicht da, wo er keine Rechte hat, nicht weiß, mit wem er überhaupt Geschäfte macht und wo er Vorkasse leisten muss und danach nur hoffen und beten kann.


----------



## raundsi (14 April 2014)

Umsatzsteuerfrei gekauft??? Wer hat dann hinterzogen, du oder die anderen? oO

Du könntest ja mal den Namen des Shops nennen, dann kann mans vielleicht besser beurteilen, wie das funktioniert...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (14 April 2014)

Die Shops liegen auf den britischen Kanalinseln, da gibt es keine Umsatzsteuer. Bei Vorkassezahlungen ins Ausland wäre ich auch sehr, sehr vorsichtig. Die  Ersparnis von 15% rechtfertigt das Risiko nicht. Wenn ich in China bestelle, bezahle ich ca. 20% des in Deutschland verlangten Preises. Da ist ein gewisses Risiko zu vertreten, auch, daß ggf. die Ware noch verzollt wird. 

Bei hochbesteuerten Produkten (Urheberrechtsabgabe, etc.) wird der Kauf im EU-Ausland allerdings immer interessanter.

Nebelwolf


----------



## raundsi (14 April 2014)

Hier die jeweilige steuerliche Behandlung von Gebieten in der EU: http://www.hk24.de/recht_und_steuer...Umsatzsteuer_Territoriale_Besonderheiten.html


----------



## raundsi (15 April 2014)

Welche Motivaton könnte eigentlich jemand haben, der irgendwann letztes Jahr irgendwo in England eine Kamera gekauft (und daher wohl keinen aktuellen Bedarf) hat, sich hier extra anzumelden und in einem _ganz bestimmten_ Thread zu verkünden, dass eine Bestellung in England ja eine richtig gute Idee ist? Beschäftigt man sich wirklich so lange mit seinem Kauferlebnis? Und wenn ja, wie ist er überhaupt auf _genau den_ Thread gekommen?

Ich zweifle jedenfalls stark daran, dass Canon Grauimporte "anstandslos akzeptiert": https://www.google.de/#q=canon grauimport

Und umsatzsteuerfrei kauft man garantiert keine neuen, teuren Objektive legal innerhalb der EU Zollunion von seriösen Händlern - es muss versteuert sein, sonst begeht irgendwer eine Steuerhinterziehung.

Aber vielleicht
- repariert Canon ja doch Grauimporte...
- gibt ein großes, ganz legales Umsatzsteuerschlupfloch...
- ist Micha echt...
... und irre ich mich von vorne bis hinten.


Übrigens besitze ich auch das o.g. Objektiv. Habs damals bei einer "meinpaket.de"-18%-auf-alles Aktion geschossen, das war in etwa zu dem Preis, den ich jetzt bei einem Hongkong-Importeur sehe. Ein zweites Canon-Objektiv aus der L-Serie gabs dann bei einer Mediamarkt-Aktion "Zahle 50% auf den günstigeren Artikel". Einen neuen Fernseher hatten wir eh benötigt (natürlich wurde auch da der Preis vorher online gecheckt und für gut befunden), da hab ich mir das Objektiv sogar UNTER Grauimportpreis mitgenommen  Man braucht halt Geduld und ein bisschen Glück, dann gibt's legale Ware zu tollen Preisen.


----------



## Mik38 (16 April 2014)

Raundsi ... ??? Wer ist nicht echt? Gehts noch?

Mein Post war eine Antwort auf den Rhinocameras-Thread und wurde von einem Mod hierher verschoben. Soviel zur Motivation.

NEIN ... der Shop ist NICHT auf den Kanalinseln. Wenn die Ware von dort kommt, zahlst Du Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. Die Ware von Rhinocameras und in meinem Fall von i-store-online kommt vom UK Festland.

Ware von dort steuerfrei zu beziehen ist völlig legal. Ich habe dafür sogar mit dem Zoll in Frankfurt telefoniert. Die haben mir das bestätigt.

Nochmal @ raundsi :  mal ehrlich ... Du scheinst allwissend zu sein, oder? Mein Objektiv ist registriert, war MIT Belegkopie bei Canon in Willich. OHNE Rückfrage akzeptiert.

PUNKT


----------



## BenTigger (16 April 2014)

Naja Mik,

Gedanken kann man sich ja mal machen, wenn plötzlich jemand zu einem Thread schreibt, der selbst dort nicht kaufte, aber plötzlich lobhudelt, was alles da so schön OK ist.

Nur, wir haben mehr Hintergrundinfo als du und da kommt eben solch ein Posting in diesem Bereich an, da macht man sich eben seine speziellen Gedanken dazu und die hat Raundsi nur mal laut vor sich hergebrummelt 

Nur zu deinem Kauf noch mal bemerkt, du bist scheinbar auch nicht allwissend.
Hättest du gelesen, was ich schon mal schrieb, wüsstest du was Raundsi wirklich meint.

Deine Ware ist von Canon auch für den Europäischen Markt geplant. Dann ist alles gut.

Ich hatte eine Kamera von einem Mitbewerber in Asien gekauft, die NICHT für den Europäischen Markt gefertigt wurde.
Der Händler war in Asien berechtigt diese Ware dort zu verkaufen, ich war berechtigt, diese Ware dort vor Ort zu kaufen und nach DE als Privatmensch einzuführen.

Trotzdem wurde eine Garantiereparatur vom Europäischen Ableger verweigert, weil sie eben NICHT für den EU Markt war und sie deshalb keine Garantiereparaturen durchführen. 
Mir steht aber immer frei, wieder nach Asien zu fahren und es dort einzureichen. Da wird es auch repariert.

Also bitte schreibe halt, nur dein gekauftes Produkt ist hier in der Garantie.
Es sei denn, du hast ALLE Produkte bei dem Shop gekauft und ALLE waren auf dem EU Markt Garantiefähig...


----------



## bernhard (16 April 2014)

"Empfehlenswert":

https://www.shopauskunft.de/bewertung/i-store--S-18995.html


----------



## Nordlicht (16 April 2014)

Mik38 schrieb:


> in meinem Fall von i-store-online



Da darfst du dich aber noch glücklich schätzen, dass es da ncht zu größeren Komplikationen gekommen ist. Andere Kunden hatten nicht so viel Glück: http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread_8742p1


----------



## Mik38 (16 April 2014)

raundsi schrieb:


> Übrigens besitze ich auch das o.g. Objektiv. Habs damals bei einer "meinpaket.de"-18%-auf-alles Aktion geschossen, das war in etwa zu dem Preis, den ich jetzt bei einem Hongkong-Importeur sehe. Ein zweites Canon-Objektiv aus der L-Serie gabs dann bei einer Mediamarkt-Aktion "Zahle 50% auf den günstigeren Artikel". Einen neuen Fernseher hatten wir eh benötigt (natürlich wurde auch da der Preis vorher online gecheckt und für gut befunden), da hab ich mir das Objektiv sogar UNTER Grauimportpreis mitgenommen  Man braucht halt Geduld und ein bisschen Glück, dann gibt's legale Ware zu tollen Preisen.



Gute Idee. 

Dann schätze ich mich glücklich und bin froh, dass es in meinem Fall geklappt hat.


----------



## raundsi (16 April 2014)

Was springt einem bei diesem Shop sofort auf der Titelseite ins Auge?



> ... Alle Preise verstehen sich bereits *inklusive gesetzlicher Mehrwertsteuer (Deutschland 19% , Österreich 20%)*. Eine Verzollung der von uns angebotenen Artikel ist aufgrund der innergemeinschaftlichen Warenlieferung nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Mik38 (16 April 2014)

Ja ... aber die MwSt wird nicht ausgewiesen. D.h. finanztechnisch netto.


----------



## raundsi (16 April 2014)

Die Frage stelle ich mir schon die ganze Zeit, ob man in England die Mehrwertsteuer nicht extra ausweisen muss...


----------



## raundsi (16 April 2014)

Hab mir den Shop mal ein bisschen genauer angeschaut... ist ja ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht: Akzeptiert PayPal, macht kein Geheimnis aus der Herkunft der Ware, hat ein Impressum,Widerrufsrecht, alles in verständlichem Deutsch... So wirklich deutsches Recht ist es auch nicht, z.B.: 





> Bei Bestellungen bis zu einem Rechnungsbetrag von 5000,00 € hat der Käufer die Kosten der Rücksendung zu tragen



Böse


> Kosten des Widerrufes / Stornierung: Der Widerruf ist innerhalb von 48 Stunden (gerechnet ab Eingang der Bestellung) kostenfrei. Im Zeitraum ab 48 Stunden bis 14 Tagen (gerechnet ab Eingang der Bestellung) beträgt die Stornierungsgebühr 3,5% des Rechnungsbetrages. Im Zeitraum von 14 Tagen bis 30 Tagen beträgt die Stornierungsgebühr 9,4% des Rechnungsbetrages.


vs.


> Sollten Sie einmal mit unserer Ware nicht zufrieden sein, haben Sie die Möglichkeit, Ihre bestellten Artikel innerhalb von 30 Tagen nach Erhalt zurück zu senden.


Besser zurückschicken statt stornieren? oO

Nene, ich hör mal lieber auf mit der Analysiererei, bevor sich noch wer beschwert...


----------



## Hippo (16 April 2014)

http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/MWSt-ausweisen-als-UK-Online-Shop-Betreiber-in-DE---f164648.html

http://www.bwr-media.de/steuern-bil...er-im-grenzueberschreitenden-verkehr-korrekt/

In dem Thread gehts extrem kontrovers
http://community.ebay.de/t5/Bieten-...ren-EU-Land-Umsatzsteuer-abziehen/td-p/249420

Von einem Steuerberater
www.rausch-steuerberater.de/oesbilder/Auslandsgeschaefte_und_Umsatzsteuer.pdf


----------



## dvill (16 April 2014)

Mik38 schrieb:


> Die Ware von Rhinocameras [...] kommt vom UK Festland.


Woher stammt diese Erkenntnis?

Die Firma hat nach eigenen Angaben ihren Sitz in Gibraltar.


----------



## Mik38 (20 April 2014)

Weil ich direkt gefragt habe. Im Online Chat.


----------



## Hippo (20 April 2014)

Also keine gesicherte Information. Erzählen kann man viel.


----------



## raundsi (20 April 2014)

Mik38 schrieb:


> Weil ich direkt gefragt habe. Im Online Chat.


Jetzt wirds interessant - Du kommunizierst also mit den Nashörnern, obwohl du gar keinen direkten Bedarf hast und schreibst daraufhin was positives in diesen andern Thread?


----------



## Mik38 (20 April 2014)

Ich weiß. Die ganze Welt ist böse. Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass ich demnächst mal was bei Sport-Scheck bestelle und es kommt direkt aus China.  Für mich ist das Thema hier durch. Ich habe den Thread hier nicht eröffnet. Ein Mod hat meine Antwort hierher verschoben.

@ raundsi ... Ich als Fotograf habe immer Bedarf. Ich habe dort einfach nachgefragt, weil ich die Adresse in Stuttgart gesehen habe und abholen wollte. WAS für einen Bedarf ich habe, ist hier wohl unerheblich.

Nochmal für alle Klugscheißer und Besserwisser: ich habe, auf Anraten sage ich mal "glücklicherweise" gute Erfahrungen mit einem Kauf in UK gemacht. Das war die Aussage. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall weg hier. Macht nur weiter mit Eurer Erbsenzählerei. Selbst wenn in meiner ursprünglichen Aussage, die durch das Verschieben in einen neuen Thread,maus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wurde, ist es ja dann auch mal gut.

Ich muss schon sagen: Da bin ich in anderen Foren freundlicher aufgenommen worden. Wenn ich zukünftig eine Frage haben sollte, dann gibt es bestimmt auch noch andere Foren, für die man keine juristische Ausbildung braucht, um sich korrekt auszudrücken.

Bye bye Sherlocks ... und verschont mich mit weiteren Antworten.


----------



## klausp (21 April 2014)

Mik38 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall weg hier. Macht nur weiter mit Eurer Erbsenzählerei.



Das ist eine gute Idee


----------



## BenTigger (21 April 2014)

> und verschont mich mit weiteren Antworten.



Ach, jetzt willst du uns auch noch den Mund verbieten?
Tja, es gibt Leute, die können über unterschiedliche Meinungen diskutieren und andere ziehen beleidigt davon, wenn sie keine Argumente für ihre Meinung vorbingen können.

Aber sei versichert, keiner wird einen Neuling hier vermissen, der sich für oberschlau hält und meint ich bin hier zwar neu aber allwissend und die Erfahrungen derer, die sich schon mehr als 10 Jahre mit dem Thema beschäftigen, sind nur Erbsenzähler und oberdoof.

Naja da du weg bist, liest du das nicht, aber bestimmt interessant für andere Neulinge, das wir keine Schmusebacken für derartige Anwandlungen sind.


----------



## Devilfrank (22 April 2014)

Gähn... War was?


----------



## Hippo (23 April 2014)

Nö - kannst weiterschlafen 
Der Berg kreißte und gebar eine Maus...


----------



## Juniata (5 August 2017)

bernhard schrieb:


> Wer nachdenkt, kauft nicht da, wo er keine Rechte hat, nicht weiß, mit wem er überhaupt Geschäfte macht und wo er Vorkasse leisten muss und danach nur hoffen und beten kann.



Wer schonmal mit einem im deutschen Fachhandel gekauften Gerät Ärger hatte und auf Service, Freundlichkeit oder wenigstens Anteilnahme gehofft hat, wird diese Argumentation nicht verstehen. Bevor ich mir von einem unqualifizierten, unterbezahlten und frustrierten Angestellten blöde Bemerkungen gefallen lasse, kaufe ich lieber von Unbekannt und dafür billiger. Wenn das teil kaputt ist, findet doch sowieso in Handel kein Service mehr statt. Da wird man irgendwohin verwiesen und es ist egal, ob es den Kunden zeit, nerven und Vorkasse kostet. Hier habe ich wenigstens den ebay Käuferschutz.


----------



## Hippo (5 August 2017)

Wenn Du bei einem x-beliebigen Shop kaufst hast Du gar nix. Schon gar keinen Ebay-Käuferschutz.


----------

